# Report: New Nissan Fuga/Infinti M to Debut at Tokyo Auto Show



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has chosen the Tokyo Auto Show to debut the next generation of the company's top-level Fuga luxury sedan. Sold in North America as the Infinti M, it's not clear if Nissan plans to offer the same 3.7-liter V6 (M37) and 5.6-liter V8 (M56) engine choices.

Nissan will, however, deliver a hybrid model, similar to the M35 Hybrid that the company announced yesterday. Engineered completely in-house, this new hybrid model promises increased performance with increased fuel economy and will use a lithium-ion battery pack, combined with an electric motor and Nissan's 3.5-liter V6 engine.

In a sign of what is to come with the new Infiniti M37/M56, Nissan has said the new Fuga will contain several "worlds first" technological innovations. 

More: *Report: New Nissan Fuga/Infinti M to Debut at Tokyo Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## ntvinh986 (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a very interesting topic. But this field is still new to me. It will be grateful if you give me some
more information about it. Thanks in advance.


----------

